

Give Things Away - excid3
http://excid3.com/blog/give-things-away/

======
sdfsadfafd
37signals? Haven't heard of them in a while. That is why you don't give away
everything for free. Rails, Basecamp (which started completely free), etc. are
still used, but only developers know hat 37signals isn't a traffic light
company.

~~~
excid3
Agreed. However, it's up to you to do what you want with the newly created
trust.

